# Mei



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Meijer LPGA Classic Preview, Parings, and More*

This week the LPGA moves back to the state of Michigan for the playing of the Meijer LPGA Classic for Simply Give. 

Here is my preview: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Meijer LPGA Classic for Simply Give Preview, Pairings and more


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The first pairings have now been posted:

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Meijer LPGA Classic for Simply Give Preview, Pairings and more


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1:

1	Brooke Henderson	-8
2	Holly Clyburn	-7
2	Jennifer Ha	-7
2	Giulia Molinaro	-7
2	Shanshan Feng	-7
2	Lexi Thompson	-7
2	Stacy Lewis	-7

For more scores:

http://www.tonyslpgareport.com/2017/...mply-give.html


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2:

1	Brooke Henderson	-12
2	Carlota Ciganda	-10
2	Mi Jung Hur	-10
2	Lexi Thompson	-10

For more scores:

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Meijer LPGA Classic for Simply Give Preview, Pairings and more


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Meijer LPGA Classic Preview, Parings, and More*

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1	Lexi Thompson	-15 
2	Lee-Anne Pace	-14 
2	Sung Hyun Park	-14 
2	Jenny Shin	-14 
2	Brooke Henderson	-14 

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Meijer LPGA Classic for Simply Give Preview, Pairings and more


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final results: 

1	Brooke Henderson	-17 
2	Michelle Wie	-15 
2	Lexi Thompson	-15 
4	Su-Hyun Oh	-14 
4	Madelene Sagstrom	-14 
4	Moriya Jutanugarn	-14 

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Meijer LPGA Classic for Simply Give Preview, Pairings and more


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Walmart NW Arkansas Championship Preview, Pairings, and More*

This week the LPGA moves to the state of Arkansas for the playing of the Walmart NW Arkansas Championship Presented by P&G. Last year this tournament was won by Lydia Ko, when she shot a final round sixty-eight to win by 3 strokes over both Morgan Pressel and Candie Kung. 

Here is my preview: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Walmart NW Arkansas Championship Presented by P&G Preview, Pairings, and More


----------

